# Anyone had experience using Glu-Shu's



## Amazona (20 June 2013)

I am looking to use these on a very special mare in the hope to help with her soundness
     She is a Trakhener who had torn both deep flexor tendons about 3 yrs ago ... at the same time she had her Coffin Joint Flush on off side fore too... she then had a year off and been lightly worked ...she doesnt hack ...only ridden around paddocks and school ..but this time of year she gets very footie.
      Any time she steps on a stone or rut she really reacts. Last year I put steel shoes on her and we were just about right when she went and over reached pulling her shoe off and then needed 3 months off again :-(
        I am hoping they will help with the concussion and also if she was to over-reach it will not do so much damage ....any thoughts .....


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (20 June 2013)

Just bumping this up for you........... seem to remember a while ago tho' there was a thread on here about "stick-on" shoes but sorry can't remember the title of it. You could try a search on here tho' coz am sure something would come up.

Glue-on shoes aren't a new concept per se, I seem to remember in Pony magazine back in the 1970's (gosh, showing age now!) these were discussed then. I've yet to find a farrier who will have anything to do with them though


----------



## Amazona (20 June 2013)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Just bumping this up for you........... seem to remember a while ago tho' there was a thread on here about "stick-on" shoes but sorry can't remember the title of it. You could try a search on here tho' coz am sure something would come up.

Glue-on shoes aren't a new concept per se, I seem to remember in Pony magazine back in the 1970's (gosh, showing age now!) these were discussed then. I've yet to find a farrier who will have anything to do with them though 

Click to expand...

Thank you for reply ... I am please glue on shoes seem to be evolving ...I am hearing good but havent spoken to any owners who have used them ...only Farriers who have fitted them .. here is a link ...interested in your thoughts ..http://www.glushu.com/


----------



## Yertis (20 June 2013)

2 of mine have plastic shoes on the front, bare behind. Afraid the only ones that fit their large hooves are Hoof-It, they have had these since about last October having previously been barefoot for 10 years, the wet year and their CPL meant the hooves needed more permanent protection than hoof boots for riding and they are late teens now. They have both been so much more comfortable in these and the oldest has got a new lease of life so I am pleased with them, they are removed every six weeks, have a week off to rest the feet and then redone with glue and 2 nails each side to increase stability. The Hoof-It and Epona Shoe, which I have used in the past and are very good, both cover more of the bottom of the hoof and frog to spread the load more as barefoot, the Glushu I am not sure avout as you would be applying glue up the outer wall and I would be worried about it affecting the wall horn so far up the hoof, looks like it would be covering about 5 months hoof growth so would be regluing several times on the same horn. With mine what has been covered in glue is being trimmed off every 6 weeks. Plus does look very like a rim shoe, no support over the sole or frog. Price wise I import the Hoof-it from America, with carriage costs and import duty they cost me £24 a pair, glue is £14 a cartridge and glues on 3 pairs of shoes, my farrier charges £30 a pair to fit. Glushu looks a bit expensive compared with that and you would of course have farrier costs on top so would think it would be about £90 +by the time you get those fitted.
Epona Shoe I think are about £28 a pair and have a fitted inner gel surface for extra comfort, you can get these direct from Germany so no import duty.
Good luck


----------



## Amazona (21 June 2013)

Thank you Yertis
   That certainly is useful information 
      I will google the other shoes


----------



## BethH (21 June 2013)

Hi

Just a thought but have you tried the wraps?  My boy is now 10 wks barefoot and has done amazingly having been shod for 10yrs.  

As his feet had been so badly messed up at his last few shoeings, he ended up with no heel under the heelbulbs and his frogs contracted hugely.  We  decided to leave the backs as normal barefoot to toughen up but put wraps on the front to try to prevent him from being sore (important as he had KS op and behaviour not so good when unhappy!).  They did a fabulous job, he was completely sound on every surface (not recommended for riding on tarmac as they slip!) pebbles, sandschool, hard ground in the field and concrete and the feet also toughened up a fair bit and were able to grow well so when we took the wraps off 2 weeks ago he barely batted an eyelid, I thought he would be crippled and very uncomfortable but although he is slightly cautious on pebbles, he has been working 5 days a week happily since the moment he jumped in the air when the metal came off his feet 10wks ago, they were brilliant at helping him transition so may be worth considering for you!

I didn't take him barefoot for any reason other than I wanted his feet to grow back but am becoming a bit of a convert!  Look for Equine podiatry supply websites, think there are various types but look at poly flex or equicast????


----------



## sunleychops (21 June 2013)

Speak to Jeff Newnham, He is the farrier that created the Glu Shu concept.

I think they are a very good idea but the price is very high.


----------



## webble (21 June 2013)

I'm just not sure I like the idea of glue on hooves


----------



## putasocinit (22 June 2013)

i would be concerned the sole would become soft due to not being exposed to air for 6 weeks, bit like when you use a pad under a shoe.


----------



## TwoStroke (22 June 2013)

Have you considered using boots and pads for ridden work? May be kinder on her hooves?


----------



## starryeyes (22 June 2013)

I've got GluShu's on 4 of my horses!  We've been trialling them over the winter on various beasties and have been very impressed. My pony 25 year old flat footed pony wore them to hunt over the winter and they never moved a muscle. He loved them! 
We also have them on a laminitic pony and a retired eventer, also with various problems. I think they're around 50 a pair which considering I was paying 96 for a set of fronts with padding in for the eventer before it's positively cheap!! Give the guys from glushu a call, they'd be more than happy to help!


----------



## Heelfirst (23 June 2013)

Out of all the glue-on shoes I have used I found Andrew Poyntons  Imprint shoe the best, mainly due to the fact that it is not  peripherally loading.
I now only recommend boots and pads if needed,  it is so much easier to maintain healthy feet when they can have shoes off for some part of the day


----------



## flaxen tail (1 July 2013)

Have just had a front pair of glu shus on my mare as her feet were getting very hot in boots. They look good but my concern is her frogs are not in contact with the ground ,shes 15 and always been barefoot so I hope this will all be ok.


----------



## Amsterdam (11 December 2013)

Hello from Italy, we are looking into servicing the hooves of two very large Boulonnaise horses over the ton of weight. They obviusly haven't been selected with the strenght of their feet in mind, and they have not been taken care of properly in the past, so they are in quite a condition. I have been looking at Horse-Slips as a solution, they used to recommand and sell Shu-Glu for fittings, but have now turned to Equilox 2 for apparently Shu-Glu changed their formulation and the new one does not match their extrusion material.
I am not sure we are talking about the same product, though (Shu-Glu vs. Glu-Shu), I am still researching amongst all the resin-based solutions on the market.


----------



## sunleychops (11 December 2013)

Amsterdam said:



			Hello from Italy, we are looking into servicing the hooves of two very large Boulonnaise horses over the ton of weight. They obviusly haven't been selected with the strenght of their feet in mind, and they have not been taken care of properly in the past, so they are in quite a condition. I have been looking at Horse-Slips as a solution, they used to recommand and sell Shu-Glu for fittings, but have now turned to Equilox 2 for apparently Shu-Glu changed their formulation and the new one does not match their extrusion material.
I am not sure we are talking about the same product, though (Shu-Glu vs. Glu-Shu), I am still researching amongst all the resin-based solutions on the market.
		
Click to expand...

Shu-Glu is a different product to Glu-Shu.

Shu-Glu is the adhesive compound used for HorseSlips and Glu-Shu is an aluminium shoe covered in polyurethane which is then glued on


----------



## Buddy'sMum (11 December 2013)

OP, have you thought about hoof boots? 

A friend is trying GluShus at the moment, cost £200 for a full set, the glue and glue gun plus whatever her farrier charged to put them on. In the first three weeks, three shoes came off in the field so another three farrier visits and a tube of glue each time. So not a great start!


----------



## Amsterdam (12 December 2013)

Thanks for the hint. 
That was my main worry right from the start.
Really Horse-Slips has less structure than GluShus and a lower edge to glue to the wall.
On the other hand, I am not sure what else we could use to lift the hoof off the ground if not use a lot of expensive resin and then trimming it. Every other solution, be it Epona or SoundHorse or similar, is going to cost a lot more, considering the feet of these horses are around 7" wide and some resin shoes are not even available in that size.
I shall keep on researching...
In the meantime: has anybody ever heard or used Horse-Slips ? http://www.cowslips.com/horseslips/products.html


----------



## Heelfirst (12 December 2013)

I would be very worried about peripheral loading as I think the slips are quite thick.
I think I would rather use wraps than slips or glues.


----------



## ester (12 December 2013)

I would 2nd/3rd a good pair of hoof boots- definitely cheaper!


----------



## becka-telford (14 January 2014)

Hi all, I need some suggestions  I have a 13yr old gelding with flat feet, he is been shod every 6week as he can't do without his shoes, to walk barefoot is really delicate for him!! But his hooves aren't in that good of condition, and could do with a rest from nails been in!! Also he' s becoming lame more and more recently!! He is also in 24hour turnout has been for over a year! Was wondering if anyone could throw some suggestions to me regarding glushu or
something similar that would benefit my horse!!  Really struggling  thanks guys


----------



## Buddy'sMum (14 January 2014)

Why not take his shoes off, for a while a least, and use hoof boots?


----------



## Frozen Hoof Boots (14 January 2014)

becka-telford said:



			Hi all, I need some suggestions  I have a 13yr old gelding with flat feet, he is been shod every 6week as he can't do without his shoes, to walk barefoot is really delicate for him!! But his hooves aren't in that good of condition, and could do with a rest from nails been in!! Also he' s becoming lame more and more recently!! He is also in 24hour turnout has been for over a year! Was wondering if anyone could throw some suggestions to me regarding glushu or
something similar that would benefit my horse!!  Really struggling  thanks guys
		
Click to expand...

Flat feet happen for a reason, diet, structural problems, underun heels, shoeing etc.

I would suggest you look at diet first.  Low sugar, low starch.  Forege based plus good balancer.  My horse had shockingly flat feet and under run front feet.  I did take him barefoot.  Over one year later his feet look so different.
What about wraps?  Would help stimulate quick growth and help the tenderness if footy.  It does take time to transition.  Maybe get some hoof boots to help with some good pads in to provide support.  Goto sort diet though first.


----------



## Yertis (15 January 2014)

I have a mare with CPL so hoof quality affected, she has Hoof-IT shoes glued on then 2 nails each side to stabilise. She has these for over a year now and it has really turned her hooves around, she was previously barefoot for 9 years but had to resort to these. Epona shoes are very good too - just don't come in her size, they are available from Germany, the Hoof-IT I order from America.
All mine are barefoot, always have been, but I will not leave a horse unshod on principal when a shoe can improve comfort, or in this mares case save her life. The difference with nailing composites is that the clench does not pull a hole in the foot as the hoof grows down, it moves higher into the composite shoe and therefore minimises damage, plus with only 2 nails each side the positioning of the nails can be changed at each reset which I have done every 7 weeks. The shoes themselves last 3 to 4 resets with me, hacking and driving roadwork 4 times a week.


----------



## becka-telford (15 January 2014)

Yertis said:



			I have a mare with CPL so hoof quality affected, she has Hoof-IT shoes glued on then 2 nails each side to stabilise. She has these for over a year now and it has really turned her hooves around, she was previously barefoot for 9 years but had to resort to these. Epona shoes are very good too - just don't come in her size, they are available from Germany, the Hoof-IT I order from America.
All mine are barefoot, always have been, but I will not leave a horse unshod on principal when a shoe can improve comfort, or in this mares case save her life. The difference with nailing composites is that the clench does not pull a hole in the foot as the hoof grows down, it moves higher into the composite shoe and therefore minimises damage, plus with only 2 nails each side the positioning of the nails can be changed at each set which I hy 7 weeks. The shoes themselves last 3 to 4 resets wie, hackin and driving roadwork 4 times a week.[/QUE]


Do they last when the  your horse is turned out in mud and the  rain??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Yertis (16 January 2014)

becka-telford said:



			Yes, no problems at all, out in very muddy conditions until Xmas, ridden through muddy tracks and through streams. 

Click to expand...


----------



## becka-telford (16 January 2014)

Brilliant thank you!! Wanna give his hooves a chance to heal,damaged with all the nails due to him been shod every 6 week's!! Would be easier for him to be barefoot bit he can't walk on hard surface without his shoes!! Are the HOOF-IT expensive ??


----------



## becka-telford (16 January 2014)

Also yertis?? Does the plastic not wear down with riding on the roads??


----------



## MelJSS (28 June 2017)

becka-telford said:



			Also yertis?? Does the plastic not wear down with riding on the roads??
		
Click to expand...

Becka - My horse has the same problem that you mentioned above in this thread. He's 12 and in the last year just can't keep his front shoes on more than 4/5 weeks. The nails just become loose and then if the shoe comes off, he removes so much foot the farrier struggles to put another shoe on. 

What did you decide to try in the end? Did you have any success?
Thanks


----------



## NOISYGIRL (28 June 2017)

They were going to be my next choice to try for my horse who was recovering from osteoporosis of the pedal bone, luckily he could have fronts on after few months of hoof boots which rubbed.  

I contacted the company and they were very helpful, I messaged them on facebook.  They offered for a farrier to call my farrier to discuss fitting.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (28 June 2017)

Have you looked at shoe secure ? fits on the back of the shoe screwed on to stop over reaching and pulling shoes off


----------



## MelJSS (28 June 2017)

NOISYGIRL said:



			Have you looked at shoe secure ? fits on the back of the shoe screwed on to stop over reaching and pulling shoes off
		
Click to expand...

I've spoken to my farrier about shoe secure but he says it isn't what we need. My boy doesn't overreach. He's just got poor quality hoof and the changing weather isn't helping.  :S


----------

